

10 things you didn't know Ruby could do - wallawe
https://speakerdeck.com/u/jeg2/p/10-things-you-didnt-know-ruby-could-do

======
thomasvendetta
Video of him giving this talk on a previous date:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRfJ9lni4QA>

